# driveshaft vs. exhaust



## Deltoid04 (May 27, 2012)

2004 A4 70k, intake, cam, tb, cold air, elec water pump, aftermarket cooling fans, suspension, driveshaft.....I just put in a driveshaft shop 3.5 in driveshaft after my stock chopstick hand grenaded. I have Magnaflow x pipes from the headers back. if I go WOT the shaft rubs against the pipes, or even a small bump. anyone ever had this mod problem? I am looking to get a new exhaust system because the Magnaflow sound is getting old. any ideas on a new cat back or delete system? all your info will further piss off my wife, so thanks in advance!!!!:seeya:


----------



## Deltoid04 (May 27, 2012)

I did heat up the hangars so the pipes are lower but now it is way too close to the ground. it is now garaged for the winter so I have some time to get her ready for the driving season.


----------

